# Your favourite piece of wood



## Molokai (Nov 7, 2013)

I bet you all have some special wood piece, the one which you will never use or trade, just sits there on the shelf. You pick it up sometimes and just cuddle it. "My precious"
here is mine

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably the piece I am using at the time. To me wood is no good unless it is being used...... Then again when it is 15 degrees out my favorite piece of wood is the one I just put in the stove.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2013)

PS nice wood- ribbon mahoghany????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Nov 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably the piece I am using at the time. To me wood is no good unless it is being used...... Then again when it is 15 degrees out my favorite piece of wood is the one I just put in the stove.


I think you will never develop hoarding problem. :treehugger


----------



## Molokai (Nov 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> PS nice wood- ribbon mahoghany????


I forgot to wrote. Its true lignum vitae, i call it lignum 3d effect.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2013)

Molokai said:


> I think you will never develop hoarding problem. :treehugger



I have 1000's of bd ft of wood- stacks and stacks- they were all good deals!!! I wish you could convince Kathie I was not a hoarder!!! I just have no problem cutting it up........... or selling it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Nov 7, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I was not a hoarder!!! I just have no problem cutting it up........... or selling it.


 That's what I am going to start telling people! hehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't have one.....I have a few.
And my wife has a few of my manzanita burls just sitting on the shelf. She thinks they are art.....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justturnin (Nov 7, 2013)

I dont have one piece but I do have a stash of Black Ash Burl that does not even go in the shop. It lives in the closet where it can be safe.

Pics of the BAB and my chunk of Amboyna Burl that hangs out in there too. Sorry for bad pics but closet lighting, you know.....

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am more a hoarder of bronze- I love bronze- I do not have to do anything to it- just look at it....... Kinda like you knife makers hoard the perfect piece of steel- I guess I am more of a bronze age sorta guy- made when we took pride in our manufacturing-and everything was not disposable.



 



 


So see I am a confessed hoarder- I do not hide them in the closet!!!!! - as the voice of Kathie in the background says "what about the basement" Busted again!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2013)

How is it possible to even answer such a question. My favorite piece of wood? I do have a favorite enchanted forest but to name a single piece of wood, maybe the one I am processing or working at the time. 

@Chris what is that red piece with the numeral 2 on it? That looks like it could be padauk burl though I never heard of such an animal. Whatever it is that's a fine looking specimen. If you ever decide to sell that . . . . . :lol5:


----------



## justturnin (Nov 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> @Chris what is that red piece with the numeral 2 on it? That looks like it could be padauk burl though I never heard of such an animal. Whatever it is that's a fine looking specimen. If you ever decide to sell that . . . . . :lol5:



if the price is right you can call it what ever you want 

but in reality it is Red dyed BAB


----------



## Molokai (Nov 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> How is it possible to even answer such a question. My favorite piece of wood?



Kevin, show as that amboyna burl cube you are hiding :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 7, 2013)

Oooooh sucker-punched by the dye trick! I'm calling the Wood Nazis on you . . . . :telephone:

:crazygirl:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bald9eagle (Nov 22, 2013)

Molokai said:


> I bet you all have some special wood piece, the one which you will never use or trade, just sits there on the shelf. You pick it up sometimes and just cuddle it. "My precious"
> here is mine
> 
> View attachment 34209


 So I'm guessing you really just haven't found a use for it yet then...lol

There isn't anything that I'm attached to (yet). I do have well over 100 pot call blanks cut and ready to turn.....now to just turn them. Red Morrel burl, redwood burl, African blackwood, spalted hackberry, pecan, spalted ash, pink ivory, black locust, black walnut, cedar.......I've got some work to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 22, 2013)

I like whatever remains big enough, or long enough, even if I have turned too much off, or cut it too short.....it's got to finish itself and become naturally beautiful without any effort on my part. Oh! and I don't need any CA to hold it or finish it!!!



Scott (name that wood please) B


----------



## Woodman (Nov 22, 2013)

I make small decorator pieces and paperweights in addition to knives. I had cut up a good sized Poplar burl and sold several finished pieces but this one I couldn't part with. I wanted to keep it in the family and now my daughter has it on her coffee table. I finished it with Minwax Antique Oil, one of my favorite finishes.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/100_0384.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 22, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably the piece I am using at the time. To me wood is no good unless it is being used...... Then again when it is 15 degrees out my favorite piece of wood is the one I just put in the stove.


You remind me of the kiln where I sometimes get lumber dried, they have all manner of slabs, burls, and figured wood for sale. I asked the operator if he is able to sell all of his specialty wood. He answered "no if it sits here too long I fire the boiler with it to heat the kiln".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 24, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Probably the piece I am using at the time. To me wood is no good unless it is being used...... Then again when it is 15 degrees out my favorite piece of wood is the one I just put in the stove.


Well said Mike ! I might hang on to a piece for a "special" project ( now I have lots of special projects waiting . As of now, I really like working with Manz n Buckeye

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Nov 25, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> As of now, I really like working with Manz n Buckeye



Ooooh, that Manz is some pretty looking wood! I'm going to have to get me some of that someday!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 25, 2013)

Sprung said:


> Ooooh, that Manz is some pretty looking wood! I'm going to have to get me some of that someday!


It definitely can be, but it doesn't all look like this  This is one of the best ones I've seen !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 25, 2013)

manbuckwal said:


> It definitely can be, but it doesn't all look like this  This is one of the best ones I've seen !!!



That is a great looking piece of wood. Even if they don't all look that great, I'm sure the rest can be some great looking stuff too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2014)

Bought this when I was in the Navy and had disposable income. Those days are long gone but this is a beautiful reminder!


@APBcustoms

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (May 16, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Bought this when I was in the Navy and had disposable income. Those days are long gone but this is a beautiful reminder!View attachment 51334
> @APBcustoms



Man that's a beauty.

My favorite piece is pink ivory burl

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Sprung (May 16, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Man that's a beauty.
> 
> My favorite piece is pink ivory burl
> 
> View attachment 51345



Austin, that's a very nice piece!  Really like it a lot! Pen blank? Looks like Pink Ivory Burl isn't easy to come by either!


----------



## APBcustoms (May 16, 2014)

Sprung said:


> Austin, that's a very nice piece!  Really like it a lot! Pen blank? Looks like Pink Ivory Burl isn't easy to come by either!



Thank you it's a pen blank and only piece I've ever seen


----------



## Fret440 (May 16, 2014)

Here's two I own. I didn't make them, but they do look good!

Jacob

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2014)

Maybe this one- but I am biased at the moment. I am just finishing it!!



 

But then again first choice can get confusing!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Kevin (May 16, 2014)

Mike I think you have that box design down by now. Time to spread your wings and challenge yourself.


----------



## Sprung (May 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Time to spread your wings and challenge yourself.



Unbury his lathe and make something round?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike I think you have that box design down by now. Time to spread your wings and challenge yourself.



I agree next ones will be a little different- but then again I built this batch cause all the rest sold.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike I think you have that box design down by now. Time to spread your wings and challenge yourself.


With something like a workbench... for me this time, ha ha. I'll appreciate it when I can build my own. @Fret440 wait until I get a pic of my acoustic up. I promise you will drool. I don't have room where I am right now so it is at my dad's. A 1936 Gibson L-7.


----------



## APBcustoms (May 16, 2014)

I lied these pen blanks are my favorite no editing on the photo just ca that's dried a whole back and a lamp because it's dark in my room. Old growth cocobolo crotch

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Molokai (May 16, 2014)

Austin, i know you lied. Pink ivory burl? We all know it must be cocobolo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## El Guapo (May 16, 2014)

Well here is my best attempt at making y'all jealous on here. These are Mexican Ironwood burl knife blocks and knife scales.

@Cody Killgore , you might or might not have a thin set of these scales headed your way.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## Molokai (May 16, 2014)

That would look awesome on one of my knives!


----------



## APBcustoms (May 16, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Austin, i know you lied. Pink ivory burl? We all know it must be cocobolo!



Yeah it was between the pen blanks and these two knife blocks

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## El Guapo (May 16, 2014)

Molokai said:


> That would look awesome on one of my knives!


I agree, Tom! I actually went through all of the posts of your knives yesterday. You do beautiful work, my friend! I hope to one day have a piece of yours in my collection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 17, 2014)

I had this nice black walnut stock blank...nicest one I've ever owned...but I couldn't keep my hands off of it. Still have it, but it's found a new home on this M42 Winchester. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung (May 17, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Well here is my best attempt at making y'all jealous on here. These are Mexican Ironwood burl knife blocks and knife scales.
> 
> @Cody Killgore , you might or might not have a thin set of these scales headed your way.



Cody moved and asked me to give you his new address.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I had this nice black walnut stock blank...nicest one I've ever owned...but I couldn't keep my hands off of it. Still have it, but it's found a new home on this M42 Winchester. Gary
> 
> View attachment 51405 View attachment 51404




Very nice chunk of wood-BEAUTIFUL finish!!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

El Guapo said:


> Well here is my best attempt at making y'all jealous on here. These are Mexican Ironwood burl knife blocks and knife scales.
> 
> @Cody Killgore , you might or might not have a thin set of these scales headed your way.
> View attachment 51394 View attachment 51395



Those are sweet Andrew !!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I had this nice black walnut stock blank...nicest one I've ever owned...but I couldn't keep my hands off of it. Still have it, but it's found a new home on this M42 Winchester. Gary
> 
> View attachment 51405 View attachment 51404



That is a beauty !!!!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

Mine would be Amboyna and HRB

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## barry richardson (May 17, 2014)

I don't have any wood that is so sacred to me that I wouldn't use it. But I do have quite a few pieces that I consider so nice that I haven't figured out how to do justice to them...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Molokai (May 17, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> I don't have any wood that is so sacred to me that I wouldn't use it. But I do have quite a few pieces that I consider so nice that I haven't figured out how to do justice to them...


Any photos?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Molokai (May 17, 2014)

Cant have one favorite, depends on the mood. This is my favorite of the day

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 17, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Cant have one favorite, depends on the mood. This is my favorite of the day
> 
> View attachment 51408



Sweet ! DIWB ?


----------



## Molokai (May 17, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Sweet ! DIWB ?


Yes, DIWB.


----------



## Blueglass (May 17, 2014)

Molokai said:


> Cant have one favorite, depends on the mood. This is my favorite of the day
> 
> View attachment 51408


wow!!!!
Love it!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## frankp (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm pretty well attached to my favorite piece of wood and I use it as often as I can.

Other than that one, they come in all shapes, sizes and colors. Use em when I need em for what I need em for, nothing more nothing less. I have favorite species but not one particular piece of wood.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

